# Lifting my head during flat bench press



## Preacher (Mar 6, 2002)

I found that when I lift my head from the bench at the lowest point of my bench press, 
I can stabilize the weight better (it doesn't make it any lighter, but it just feels more comfortable).

Am I doing something really bad here or is this one of the do-as-you-damn-well-please things people do all the time?
I just don't want to pull anything or put any unnecessary pressure on my neck etc ...

The rest of my bench is rather strict (flat back, feet firmly placed on ground (or 90° on light days)). - my excuse for using so little weight ...


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 6, 2002)

I don't know if THAT will hurt you or not, but keeping your head flat and pressing into the bench with your neck helps your stability and strength, allowing you to bench more. 

I used to do the exact same thing, until my strength coach came to the gym with me for the first time; after he watched my form (and stopped giggling) he gave me a bunch of pointers, one of which was to keep my head and neck flat on the bench and pressing into the bench.


----------



## gopro (Mar 6, 2002)

I answered this question in my Q & A. When benching you should actually push your head back into the bench. This will make your body activate all muscles involved in stabilizing, as well as help you recruit more of the necessary muscles involved with benching more weight.


----------



## KANE_VICIOUS (Mar 7, 2002)

and also never lift up your ass and lower back when benching to get more power, cause you might mess up your back


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2002)

here is the Q & A link >> 

http://www.ironmagazine.com/qacolumn.htm

the question for this is in the archive section.


----------

